# dezimalzahl in normal. gleitpunktzahl in float format



## denis.1991 (17. Okt 2016)

Überführen Sie die Dezimalzahl 12.25 in eine normalisierte Gleitpunktzahl im float-Format. Stellen Sie diese Zahl dann in hexadezimaler Notation dar.

ich verstehe das einfach nicht kann mir einer helfen ?
Biased Exponent ?

Mantisse?

binärzahl und hexadezimal herrausfinden ?

danke schonmal


----------



## Robat (17. Okt 2016)

Hey denis,

leider ist deine Aufgabe relative schwammig gestellt, aber ich versuch dir trzdm mal zu helfen.

Wenn du eine float in eine hexadezimale Zahl umwandeln willst, dann geht das so:


```
public static String hex(float f){
    return hex(Float.floatToRawIntBits(f));
}
```

*Wenn *ich das richtig verstehe, dann will dein Prof (?) dass du die Zahl 12.25 in der Mantisse (m = 1225) und dem Exponent (e = 10^-2) darstellst. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Meniskusschaden (17. Okt 2016)

Wenn oben schon die ganzen Stichworte fallen, ist wohl eher die rechnerinterne Darstellung gemeint, also ein Bit für das Vorzeichen, acht Bit für den Exponenten mit Bias und 23 Bit für die Mantisse.
Du könntest in folgenden Schritten die Binärzahl ermitteln und anschliessend hexadezimal darstellen:
1. Vorzeichen festlegen.
2. Zahl durch wiederholtes Verdoppeln oder Halbieren in die Normalform bringen.
3. Aus der Anzahl der Verdoppelungen/Halbierungen den Exponenten ableiten (dabei beachten, dass die 1 vor dem Komma nicht dargestellt wird).
4. Bias zum Exponenten addieren und als Binärzahl darstellen.
5. Mantisse aus den binären Nachkommastellenwerten ableiten (0,5; 0,25; 0,125, ... Kehrwerte der Zweierpotenzen)


----------



## denis.1991 (17. Okt 2016)

ja ich muss kein Programm schreiben sondern einfach nur rechnen bzw umwandeln aber ich bekomm es nicht hin :/

kann mir einer die binär und hexadezimal von 12.25 (dezimal) umwandeln


----------



## Meniskusschaden (18. Okt 2016)

denis.1991 hat gesagt.:


> kann mir einer die binär und hexadezimal von 12.25 (dezimal) umwandeln


Das können bestimmt viele, aber so ganz ohne Eigenleistung ist die Bereitschaft in der Regel nicht so hoch. Und ohne konkretere Information, was du nicht verstanden hast, kann man auch nur schwer unterstützen.


----------



## denis.1991 (18. Okt 2016)

das überführen in eine normal. gleitpunkt in  float Format das versteh ich nicht wenn mir einer das erklären könnte mit bsp ?


----------



## Meniskusschaden (19. Okt 2016)

denis.1991 hat gesagt.:


> das überführen in eine normal. gleitpunkt in float Format das versteh ich nicht wenn mir einer das erklären könnte mit bsp ?


Das ist im Prinzip die gesamte Aufgabe. Da kann man kaum helfen, ohne sie gleich selbst zu lösen. Den Rechenweg habe ich oben schon skizziert. Wer sich damit noch nie beschäftigt hat, wird damit wenig anfangen können. Aber wer den Stoff gerade durcharbeitet, sollte zumindest etwas eingrenzen können, wo er Schwierigkeiten hat.
Also falls du gar noch nichts darüber weißt, solltest du dich erst einmal einarbeiten. Falls du schon etwas weißt, aber nicht weiter kommst oder Verständnisprobleme hast, solltest du schon genauer sagen, wo du festhängst.


----------

